# Melco EP 1 acting up



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

*Evening all...*

*Of course Service at Melco is closed for the evening, so I have to ask here....*

*I have a Melco EP 1 and I will be sewing away and all the sudden it stops....machine says Wait....software says the machine is still running....and the machine never comes back to life.*

*Any ideas on what could possibly be wrong?*

*Margaret*
*Cutting Edge*


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

My thoughts would be either a loose cable, or a fan has died and the machine overheats. My mom has an ancient Melco (like an EMC1) and it's built much like a computer, has a CPU power supply and a motherboard inside, and I'll have to replace its fan in another month or two. I'd say see if there's any venting for it and see if there's any air blowing out, or if there's a fan there that is barely moving, or has ceased completely. If the fan has stalled, a temporary fix may be to ensure your area is nice and cool, and set a fan up to blow colder air in, then await Melco's response. To see if it's a loose cable, you'll probably have to take the machine apart, which could wind you up into more trouble than when you began if you aren't comfortable working with electronics, so I'd wait for Melco's input on that.


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

I tried putting the software onto another computer, but to no avail....won't accept the dongle.....so I guess I will have to await tech service tomorrow at Melco.....

I don't mind working on the machine and am used to tearing things apart and putting them back together.....I will check the fan and see if it is working and if all else fails....I will leave it alone until I get Melco on the phone!! LOL

Thanks for the response and let me know if you think of anything else .

Margaret


----------

